# Broke my motor protection/sound damper plate... any ideas?



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Last saturday I broke my engine protection / sound dampening plate in some heavy rain... I took it off, and now I'm thinking about my options:
- leave it off (bad for aerodynamics)
- replace by identical part number (5C0 825 237 C)
- replace by identical part from other VAG-car (I'm in doubt about 1K0 825 237 and 3C0 825 237, see images below), to improve aerodynamics.

This is the broken part:









This is what it looks like when it's not broken (on the Jetta and Beetle, part number 5C0 825 237 C):









I assumed the MK5/6 GTI had the same plate (*1K0* 825 237), but upon close inspection, it didn't look the same, the 5C0 model has a notch on one side.. Here's the 1K0 (GTI) version, in the short and aerodynamic version, next to each other:

















I continued my search, and found out the Passat (3C) does have the notch on one side... but the rest of the proportions seem to be off when I compare them in photoshop.
Passat version: (*3C0* 825 237):










So... I'm not completely sure what to do. I really want to have the "long" version of this plate, but so far, I haven't come to a conclusion if the 1K0 version will fit (with some Dremeling to have the "notch"), or if I should take the 3C0 version... 

What to do?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Leave it off, that plastic thing ain't doing nothing for aerodynamics, it's too flimsy to hold any downforce. The only thing I've seen it do is be a PITA everytime you have to get under the car lol.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks.

The car became pretty unstable above 200km/h, and also seems to get hotter, since it's off... 
I don't think it's needed for downforce, but I guess it is providing a fluid airstream under the car at higher speeds and also seems to direct cool air to the right places (see the naca ducts)


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I am definitely getting a sense of Déjà Vu! All modern VWs have this problem; I have torn or ripped off pretty much all the plastic pieces on my old New Beetles, I see the problem is still here with the "new" redesigned Beetle! 

Maybe get or make your own "panzer plate"; you have the old piece, you could make a template... make one yourself! 

These are kinda expensive but would be permanent solution, done! :laugh:

_*Panzer Plate Kit for 2012 and newer Beetle
Our Price: $275.00*_

http://www.dieselgeek.com/Beetle_2012_and_Newer_s/1882.htm


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The car became pretty unstable above 200km/h, and also seems to get hotter, since it's off...
> I don't think it's needed for downforce, but I guess it is providing a fluid airstream under the car at higher speeds and also seems to direct cool air to the right places (see the naca ducts)


No way that is causing your car to be unstable, I've run all my vw's without it and have gone faster than that with no problems. Either the road was bad or you got something else wrong with your suspension/wheels/tires.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I like having the plate for aero / splash protection reasons, but I don't think missing it will cause your car to be unstable. Looking at the pictures, it kind of looks like you hit something pretty good to snap it in half like that. (I don't understand how you broke it "in the rain". Rain won't do that. However, if there was a rock hidden in a puddle you drove through....) Suggest looking for other damage.

GTarr


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

my car drove into a 50cm deep pool with about 80km/h, bringing it to a sudden stop... I guess it gaev enough force to break it in half


----------

